# Paavo Jarvi to leave Cincinnati Symphony



## World Violist

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20100107/ENT03/301070075/Paavo Järvi to leave CSO in 2011

I'm really sad about this... at least in part because it's about a two-hour drive up there for me. But hey, he's got three other orchestras in Europe. What can you do?

I'm just happy he's going to do Bruckner 8 later this month.


----------



## Tapkaara

Who is going to take over in his stead?


----------



## World Violist

Tapkaara said:


> Who is going to take over in his stead?


They're starting a massive conductor search next season.


----------



## World Violist

World Violist said:


> They're starting a massive conductor search next season.


And some of the potential candidates, of course, are going to be conducting next season, which has conveniently been announced. Paavo, of course, is doing the two Mahler concerts (!) and the all-Dvorak concert in which Yo Yo Ma is playing the cello concerto.

http://cincinnatisymphony.org/Content.php?id=245


----------

